# I had to shave my poor baby :(



## Gennel (Mar 24, 2006)

Oh man I feel TERRIBLE for having to do it!!! I had family visiting for almost two weeks and I did not brush Lola for almost 6 days ! Well I regret it big time!







She had terrible matts around her neck,her legs and tons around her butt. I tried conditioning her hair and slowly breaking the matts apart but she would cry and cry because they were too close to her skin. I've never owned a maltese until now and my yorkie rarely needs brushing and his hair is knotfree and silky. I tried to break the knots apart with my fingers with a slicker and even her new CC brush. Finally I gave up when she ket whimpering. She was tired and falling asleep. I wrapped her up and let her nap. I went to Walmart and bought a Pet Clipper set.Well the clipper did not cut through the knots and I had to snip her hair all over . I just left her head and tail long. She looks like a tiny rat. We used to say how big her butt was and now she has no booty! I promised to brush her 2 times a day. About how long do you think it willtake to grow that hair back? Her hair was onky about 3 inches long and she's almost 4 months old. I figure 4 months? I hope! I will take pictures soon and post them. Her hair is sooooo soft that I never expected it to matt so easily!
Was there another way that I could have removed the knots without having to cut? It took me almost 3 hrs to cut all the knots and then trim her hair as even as possible.

Genie, Cookie & Lola


----------



## MaxMommy (Nov 1, 2005)

Use a small comb and put it between the matt and the dogs skin...to create a barrier to protect the skin while you work on the matted hair.

Use these:

Thinning shears, cut vertically into the matt to preserve as much hair as you can.









When I had my lhasa, I routinely cut the matts behind her floppy ears and under her arm pits because that hair is on sensitive skin areas and I didnt want to bother tugging at her there.

With Angie, she gets some tiny matts on her but, I just try to keep her fuzzy butt hair a little shorter...

Just cut the unnoticable ones, so you don't have to put them through torture...and the rest just brush and try the shears...cutting vertically and then combing out the dead hair usually works.

The hair should grow back in a couple of months, no biggy.

Some things in their diet can make hair/coat better too...I was told one egg a week, for one.


----------



## Gennel (Mar 24, 2006)

Here are some pictures. I had one of her just naked but she looked so pitiful that I didn't even download it


----------



## MaxMommy (Nov 1, 2005)

lolol, she is still adorable.

my adopted one, doesn't even look like a malti with his shaved body...he must have had matts to have been cut this short. His mom had it done before I adopted him, personally, I prefer it a little longer.


My sis, didn't even think they were the same breed. Atleast, your still looks like a malt.


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

> Here are some pictures. I had one of her just naked but she looked so pitiful that I didn't even download it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She's sooooo cute!!!


----------



## Gennel (Mar 24, 2006)

Aww, thanks! I've been cuddling with her much more since I cut her hair. SHe looks so helpless and tiny lol
So she sits on my lap and snuggles with mommy







She's still adorable to me anyway. She will soon have a playmate! A friend of ours just got a male maltese and they will be picking him up in about 4 wks so I can't wait for Lola to meet him!! 


Genie,Cookie & Lola


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

When you have tight mats you can try cutting straight into the mat and then breaking it apart and combing/brushing. You will of course lose some hair due to the cutting, but you can normally salvage the coat. But your baby is young and at 4 months she still has her puppy coat. So she was going to lose that as her adult coat comes in anyway. Try to be more deligent about grooming and she will be sporting a new coat before you know it. She is adorable.


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

I think she looks adorable.









I understand how life gets in the way of the daily grooming. Shotzi had some mattes after a few days of not combing her when I was ill. So now I keep her in a 1 inch puppy cut except for her head and tail. It's much easier and faster to comb. Shotzi doesn't like her legs and paws combed and I felt like I was torturing her no matter how gentle I tried to be. Shotzi and I are much happier with her hair short.

This is a recent photo of Shotzi.
[attachment=5135:attachment]

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

I think she is still gorgeous







Her hair will grow back in no time at all, but now that the warmer weather is coming she will enjoy the light feeling and cool comfort too, I know Scooby does.


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

She still looks precious!







Glad you were able to keep her face long - I think that takes the longest to grow on Abbey. I know 'cause her first groomer shaved her face!







Yikes - Now that was a sight!







You will be surprised how fast their hair grows as puppies. It'll be back to 3" before you know it. In the meantime, she is a little doll!


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

She is still very cute... you need to invest in the right products to help with the matts if they every happen again.
1) Always remove there collar when you come inside this should help
2) Remove sweaters when inside as well.
3) I would suggest you invest in Bless the Beast Detangle shampoo, and Fur Polish Pomade it helps remove the matts. THe fur Polish Pomade is so easy to use.. and the matts just fall right out.
I have also heard christen ice is good too., I may have spelled that wrong.
4) You already have the right brushes... do you have a butter comb.?

5) when removing the matt alway pinch the bottom of the matt with your thumb and for finger so when you tug you do not pull on the hair from the root, that way puppy will not feel any pain. 
bless the beasts, Matts , No more
Were to order
please note QVC does not carry the shampoo anymore


----------



## The Nanny (Nov 30, 2004)

> Here are some pictures. I had one of her just naked but she looked so pitiful that I didn't even download it
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OH MY GOODNESS.. She looks adorable! I wouldn't worry one bit about having to shave her. Mugsy just got cut short last week also. The kids all said he looks (hopefully not to offend anyone) "gay" now! But he looks so cute and little to me. And best part...don't forget....*it grows back!!!!*


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

She looks precious and will be grown out before you know it.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

awwww.... shes still a cutie pie!


----------



## MaxMommy (Nov 1, 2005)

> She still looks precious!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I love your pups pink bows, how do you do that...rubber band bows?


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

aww shes still adorable! at least she still has her face hair


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I think she looks adorable!!!


----------



## Gennel (Mar 24, 2006)

I have to try the Polish Pomade. Where can I find that? Do I have to buy it online or do any of the big petstore/supplies sell it? As for the bows that Lola wears they are 1.2" long and are truly the best to hold the hair in place. The only problem is whenever I find these bow/barrettes they cost $8-$12 ea! I found one store that sells them for $6 ea. I still thought it was too expensive though since I want to put two bows and have them in all colors . I just found the same style plain barrettes in ebay!!! So I will see if I can get them a little bit bigger since Lola already has lots of head hair.

Genie,Cookie & Lola


----------



## chloeandj (Apr 1, 2005)

Awww, she still looks completely adorable. I bet her adult hair will be more manageable, sometimes that baby stuff can be so fine and mat so easily.


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

She is nothing short of adorable!


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

Don't feel bad, I have problems with matts on Indy so I have decided to buy clippers and give him a puppy cut for the summer. It will give us both a break, he hates standing or sitting getting the knots brushed/combed out as much as I hate having to put him through it







I will let it grow out again, but we will both enjoy the break for awhile


----------



## lonestar (Dec 21, 2004)

Short cut or not.............We think she's BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

She is so cute. I like the short hair when you have them wear clothes. She would be cute anyways.


----------



## ourdonbi (Feb 25, 2006)

awww she is still a qt


----------



## Karen542 (May 4, 2005)

Ahh, she's still so cute











> Use a small comb and put it between the matt and the dogs skin...to create a barrier to protect the skin while you work on the matted hair.
> 
> Use these:
> 
> ...


----------



## Michelle&Roxy (Mar 10, 2006)

Awww, in the first pic her head looks huge in comparison to her body, haha. It looks real adorable though! It makes her look even more cute because of the semi-goofiness of it, hehe. Plus, I dont know where you're from, but being it's summer, she'll probably enjoy the short cut nonetheless! It's hair, it'll grow back quickly anyhow.







But for the meantime, wow, what a cutie!








Just, considering she doesnt have as much fur on her body now to keep her warm, if the air conditioner is ever making the house a bit chilly, you may want to put a sweater or a shirt on her, just to keep her warm indoors like her fur does. Very cute though!


----------



## mmforever (Apr 13, 2005)

She is so adorable!!! She is so teeny-tiny.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 16, 2006)

Check out this thread about another member having to shave their baby.

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...topic=11367&hl=


----------



## Theresa (Mar 10, 2005)

> Here are some pictures. I had one of her just naked but she looked so pitiful that I didn't even download it
> 
> 
> 
> ...










oh she is to cute







Isn't it funny how picky we are







( I'm that way about my and my childrens hair lol) and their 17 and 15


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

Lola is adorable














And will grow back before you know it.


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

Don't feel bad, it probably has happened to quite a few people here, it happened to Rex last 4th of July. He had long hair again by Sept. Look at my signature, the one where the pictures flip, there is one picture in there where Rex was shaved. Within a month he was getting fluffy again and by that September his hair was 3 to 4 inches long. Now we keep it shorter anyway. I like to dress Rex up and I find leaving clothes on him causes mats. Besides, Rex hates being brushed, so we are both happier with shorter hair! At least it is summer time and Lola will not have to worry about over heating! She is adorable by the way!


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

<span style="font-family:Trebuchet Ms">I think she is just adorable....her hair will grow back before you know it!!







</span>


----------

